# COYOTES AT NIGHT??????



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

WHEN HUNTING COYOTES AT NIGHT DO YOU LEAVE THE TRUCK HEADLIGHTS ON OR DO YOU USE A SPOTLIGHT AND SCAN AROUND???


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Hate to bust your bubble, but you better leave the lights at home here in NC unless you want the boogie man to get you. (if you know what I mean)


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Sounds like your JACK lighting?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

In KY it is illeagle to hunt coyotes with a light. But they didn't say anything about night vision.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

YEA!!! I KINDA FIGURED IT WAS ILLEGAL; "BUT";;; I LIVE DOWN A DEAD END ROAD WAY OUT IN THE COUNTRY. COYOTES ARE ACROSS THE ROAD AT NIGHT. JUST THOUGHT I COULD PULL OUT ON THAT ROAD AND DO SOME CALLING;;; YOU GUYS KNOW WHAT I MEAN;; "DON'T YOU"?????

NO I WOULDN'T GO OUT ON THE FARM LANDS AROUND HERE AND SHINE ON THEM COYOTES;; WHY ,, THEY MIGHT THINK I'M SHINNING ON SOME OF THESE "DEER"...


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

NCGMAN, Here is what a gamewarden told me about hunting coyotes at night. You can hunt them at night and it is legal except no artificial light can be in your possession. So there for you are probably limited to a good moon lit night over a cut beanfield. Which around here are pretty bleached out this time of year sort of like snow cover just not quite as bright. I personally don't hunt at night but you can give it a try. Just remember that coyote can see alot better than you at night, so try to get you a good backdrop or climb in a tree stand. I know you guys around there have alot of beanfields, so give it a try.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Hunting at night when it's illegel is called poching, be it public or pvt land in most states. You don't want to get caught, it could cost you some big bucks.  You just never know where the old Game Warden is going to be. Do what you want, but I'd think about that. :wink:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I have heard that there is some lobbying going on to try to legalize hunting COYOTES ONLY with lights here in NC. I hope it happens someday but I think the poachers around some of the places shooting whitetails with lights will make it hard for them to let it happen. They will probably never pass this as long as this illegal poaching is prolific. I have a old friend from high school that is a game warden in NC and he sets up the mechanical buck sometimes to catch shiners and from what he tells me they catch alot. I have seen the mechanical buck and it looks like swiss cheese. I even heard they are using aircraft survellience to catch poachers too. No way I would do it. Other than being flat out wrong, it could cost you your gun, truck and whatever else you have on you if caught. Let's see...1 poached animal = $800 gun,$30,000 truck, revoked hunting license.....NO WAY.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i agree with dogkiller. i done my fare sare of sutpid things and as young as i am it seems fun. i hate to say it on some things i do. but when i look back at it, it makes me think on how luck i was for not gettin caught. it seems fun and in some cases it might be fun but it worth not hunting and a huge fine


----------



## Bigbuck24 (Jan 9, 2007)

In Minnesota you can hunt with a light but you can only use a shotgun


----------



## hoots120 (Aug 18, 2005)

In Wisconsin you can use a little at the time of the shot not until. I still haven't figured out what they mean by that.


----------



## litko609 (Dec 13, 2006)

From my understanding...

The Wisc law states "a light may be used at the point of kill... Lights may not be used to shine or search for these animals." (applies to coyote, raccoon and fox)

Therefore, if you know an animal is coming into your stand, you can use a light to identify and shoot the animal (point of kill).

http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/wil ... Hunt06.pdf

Page 25, last item on the page.


----------

